# Nickel-Cadmium Batteries



## Ga-Spur (Nov 11, 2004)

Does anyone use this type battery anymore? Once upon a time it was a hot item. You can recharge them hundreds of times. Just wondering what has replaced it.


----------



## 1Shot Wally (Nov 11, 2004)

Nickel Metal Hydride (NiMH) became the better choice because it has less "memory" after multiple charges/discharges.  I haven't kept up though, so there may be even better designs available.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Nov 12, 2004)

*NiMH Batteries*

If you really want some good info on "rechargable" batteries, go to the following web site:

http://www.thomas-distributing.com/index.htm

Scroll to the bottom of the page and follow the links to the subjects you are interested in.

I now use the Powerex 2200 ma NiMH batteries and they last almost three times longer than regular Alkaline type batteries and don't have a "memory" like NiCad batteries do. The NiMH batteries can be recharged up to 1000 "charging cycles" compared to the 50-100 "charging cycles" for NiCad batteries. The one MAIN POINT I learned about NiMh batteries is DON'T DROP THEM.... this can damage them (I lost one of them that way   ). The web site shows that there are Energizer 2500 ma AA batteries available now. They are expensive "up front", but pay for themselves after about 10 "recharges" when compared to most premium alkaline batteries.


I use their MAHA MH-C401FS battery charger.... it works really well and can charge only 1 battery or up to 4 batteries since it has FOUR INDEPENDENT circuits and uses a charging protocol that eliminates the requirement for "discharging before charging" in order to reduce a battery developing "memory". 

Here's a link to reviews of this charger:

http://www.imaging-resource.com/ACCS/C401FS/C401A.HTM

http://www.steves-digicams.com/2002_reviews/maha_c401fs.html


----------



## Jim Ammons (Nov 12, 2004)

You will find a lot of information for batteries, chargers, prices etc.  www.batteryspace.com


----------

